# Home made 2.75" swim baits



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Here are some swim baits I have been making over the past couple weeks. Colors are green with blue highlight top/pearl bottom, sour grape top and chartreuse bottom, blue fleck top and chartreuse bottom, white with white diamond glitter, and Cajun cricket.


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

great Looking baits! I like the sour grape and Cajun cricket!


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

stonen12 said:


> great Looking baits! I like the sour grape and Cajun cricket!


Thanks! That sour grape/chartreuse is a pretty good walleye/sauger color.


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

BuckeyeFishinNut said:


> Thanks! That sour grape/chartreuse is a pretty good walleye/sauger color.


Exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## tsw (Sep 28, 2014)

Would like to try a couple. Can you get in touch with me. I also live in eastern Ohio. Tom (330-238-0148) [email protected]


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Are you selling any? You can start a business and call them BigBuckeye Swimbaits. 

Best swimbaits around for Milton, Berlin, Mosquito and Pymatuning walleye!


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Lewzer said:


> Are you selling any? You can start a business and call them BigBuckeye Swimbaits.
> 
> Best swimbaits around for Milton, Berlin, Mosquito and Pymatuning walleye!


LOL!...thats pretty funny Lewzer


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Kind of a take from the BigJoshy swimbaits and the following they have with the central Ohio saugeye guys.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Lewzer said:


> Kind of a take from the BigJoshy swimbaits and the following they have with the central Ohio saugeye guys.


I love the Big Joshy swim baits, I have a bunch of them. Was happy when a local bait and tackle store became a dealer so I didn't have to order online anymore. 

I haven't bought any soft plastic baits in over a year though. If there is a style I like, I just buy a mold thats similar. Would be a lot easier and cheaper to buy a bag or 2 but the mold lasts forever and I can make whatever color I want. 

Its an expensive hobby, but its a great way to pass the winter and there is nothing better than catching a fish on something you made.


----------

